# Saw a test car today!



## Jedi5 (Sep 11, 2016)

So this was pretty cool.
I saw a test car drive by me.

To see the test car online or read about it is one thing but
to is it in person, is actually pretty cool.

In my review mirror I see this white BMW speeding up.
I'm thinking it's an X5.
From my review mirror, the front I looked really dirty at first.
As it got closer I thought it was a crappy paint job, looking like a cow.

But then as it got next to me I saw it was not dirty or a paint job, it was wrapped!

I started to take some pics and the driver must have seen me because they sped and got
2 cars in front of me.

I'm not expert but to me it looked like an X6.

Anyway, yeah that my cool story.
Oh and I'm in SoCal.
This was in Camarillo.


----------

